# Computer Controlled Biab (braumeister Inspired)



## cdndude (16/9/11)

Hi All,

I began my all grain adventure with BIAB using a pot and a 3-ring burner a few months ago. Afterabout 10 brews I got pretty fed up trying to maintain a consistent temperaturewhich is nearly impossible with a gas burner (for me at least). I looked at braumeister but theyrejust a bit too pricey so I decided to build something similar. The pics beloware what I have built so far
Im using a FEZ Domino board connected with adigital thermometer and solid state relay. The thermometer at the moment is justresting in the urn and the SRR controls power to the element according to thesoftware running the board. Ive created a program that mimics the 4 step program the braumeisterfollows.

Its clearly a work in progress but a fun littleproject.

Ive got two questions for you all:

Should I bother with a pump, like thebraumeister has, or just give it a stir once in a while during the mash?

What is the stepped program the braumeisterfollows for, and would it be different based on different grain types?

Also, any feedback or ideas would be greatlyappreciated! 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Crusty (16/9/11)

cdndude said:


> Hi All,
> 
> [/size]I began my all grain adventure with BIAB using a pot and a 3-ring burner a few months ago. Afterabout 10 brews I got pretty fed up trying to maintain a consistent temperaturewhich is nearly impossible with a gas burner (for me at least). I looked at braumeister but they'rejust a bit too pricey so I decided to build something similar. The pics beloware what I have built so far I'm using a FEZ Domino board connected with adigital thermometer and solid state relay. The thermometer at the moment is justresting in the urn and the SRR controls power to the element according to thesoftware running the board. I've created a program that mimics the 4 step program the braumeisterfollows.
> 
> ...




Hi Rick,
You might want to check this thread out if you haven't already. I think a pump is a must, you'll soon get sick of re-stirring the mash in my opinion.
Good luck


----------



## matho (16/9/11)

hey rick, looks good, i don't really know if you need a pump, people BIAB without a pump all the time and essentially your rig is a temp controlled BIAB rig.

the reason for the steps is there are different enzymes in malted barley that work best at different temperatures, being able to step your mash temp allows you to target those enzymes to achieve what you want. Here is some more reading about enzymes

cheers matho


----------

